# Enve 3.4 clinchers - what are you all riding for tires?



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Just picked up a set of Enve 3.4 clinchers with King Hubs. Love the King hubs - still really have to take the wheels out - though I took them out on the group ride last night. I'm coming off a pair of the all black Mavic Cosmic SLR wheels - actually really liked those wheels, just didn't care for the hubs.

Anyway, what tires are you all running? I have the last model of the Vittoria Pave's on there and they are 24mm. With the roads getting nicer I wanted to put on new tires.

Anyone have any favorites and what PSI you running, too.

Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Continental GP4000s

23mm or 25mm, your choice based on your weight and terrain and personal preference.

Psi based on your weight and also personal preference.

I run 90psi up front and 100psi up back on 23mm's for those rims. I'm probably going to switch to 25mm tires though on all of my bikes. 

Oh, I'm 155 pounds by the way. So I tend to run my pressure a bit high I guess, but that's what I like. The Conti tires are amazing in every way, I see no fault in them if you can get them cheap from Merlin, about $35 a tire on sale.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I've found that on my 3.4s I prefer to run 25c's just so I can get in the lower 90 psi range. Most of my customers though seem to be running 23cs on that rim though.

Before you select tires, have you thought about going tubeless? It's super easy to setup on those hoops with a layer of Gorilla tape and a Stans valve. If tubeless is an option then I'd actually throw in a vote for the Bontragers. I'm not usually a proponent of their products but I've found their tubeless road tires to be my favorite.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

My buddy has a pair of Flucrums I am going to try in tubeless. 

I'm 6'3" 200 and will try them at 100psi and see how they ride. I agree conti's are good tires - I had the 4 season in 25mm and just never felt fast on that tire and really felt restrained when we did go fast. Still, that's not the GP4000s.

I have a pair of Veloflex in 23mm in their box, a great tire though a little prone to flats at my weight.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Michelin Pro 4, Service course in front, Endurance in back. I use the endurance because I hate getting flats. 25mm BTW


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

ronderman said:


> Just picked up a set of Enve 3.4 clinchers with King Hubs. Love the King hubs - still really have to take the wheels out - though I took them out on the group ride last night. I'm coming off a pair of the all black Mavic Cosmic SLR wheels - actually really liked those wheels, just didn't care for the hubs.
> 
> Anyway, what tires are you all running? I have the last model of the Vittoria Pave's on there and they are 24mm. With the roads getting nicer I wanted to put on new tires.
> 
> ...


Just curious, but other than tire width, why would a wheel determine the brand and model of tire that you use?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

GP4000s II's on 25's for both, but I ordered a 23 for the front, because my bike barely has the clearance for 25's and I pick up road debris and tired of little scratch lines under my fork.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Take this advice seriously. 

You are riding on tires with a kevlar veil and kevlar strands in the tread. Do not buy any tire with less kevlar (Aramid) if you hope to match the puncture resistance of the tire you currently have at similar weight.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

23's Giant P-SLR 1's at 110 psi. I'm 192lbs. 

The warranty & instructions recommend not to use anything above 23's. Took the opinion that this was based presumably on aero and it was a bit silly to pay thousands for a slight aero benefit only to possibly scupper it with wider tyres.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

izza said:


> 23's Giant P-SLR 1's at 110 psi. I'm 192lbs.
> 
> The warranty & instructions recommend not to use anything above 23's. Took the opinion that this was based presumably on aero and it was a bit silly to pay thousands for a slight aero benefit only to possibly scupper it with wider tyres.


um.. no.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

23s are what the wheels were designed around for aero and what the aero test results are based on. Other than that you can run whatever you want.

I have been running 23s with 95PSI front and 105PSI back. My on the bike weight is 180-185.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Schwalbe One
Conti Attack/Force (same as GP 4000s but sized for front and rear 22/24)
Pro 4 SC

They are just tires so it is not a long term or pricey commitment.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Vittoria Open Corsa SC or Vittoria Open Corsa CX. Both in 23's as I weigh 160lbs. After trying out Vittoria's, i can't see the reason to switch back to Conti's.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Conti GP4000s 25c. Love the ride!


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

2Slo4U said:


> Conti GP4000s 25c. Love the ride!


DITTO!!!! 85psi front 95psi rear


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

FWIW, when I bought mine I spoke to someone at Enve about tire size. He says most people there ride 25s on their 3.4s; but they do their wind tunnel testing on 23s.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I've found that on my 3.4s I prefer to run 25c's just so I can get in the lower 90 psi range. Most of my customers though seem to be running 23cs on that rim though.
> 
> Before you select tires, have you thought about going tubeless? It's super easy to setup on those hoops with a layer of Gorilla tape and a Stans valve. If tubeless is an option then I'd actually throw in a vote for the Bontragers. I'm not usually a proponent of their products but I've found their tubeless road tires to be my favorite.


I've been running tubeless on my 3.4's but they can be really fussy to mount depending on the tire.

the front wheel in particular as the tire is so loose against the rim that it will be difficult to get it to expand. I fought with some IRC tires for hours.

other tires not much of an issue but a compressor is an absolute must to get the tire on

I think the thicker gorilla tape might help


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Specialized S-Works Turbo 24c's are great on my 3.4's. Did not know I could make the 3.4's tubeless....


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I've found that on my 3.4s I prefer to run 25c's just so I can get in the lower 90 psi range. Most of my customers though seem to be running 23cs on that rim though.
> 
> Before you select tires, have you thought about going tubeless? It's super easy to setup on those hoops with a layer of Gorilla tape and a Stans valve. If tubeless is an option then I'd actually throw in a vote for the Bontragers. I'm not usually a proponent of their products but I've found their tubeless road tires to be my favorite.


Is there a particular size width Gorilla tape that I should use?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Gp4000s IIs .. 23s as the 25 are too wide in the rear for my parlee.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I ride Vittoria Pave's. I went through 4 sets and loved them, now trying the 27's. They make for a super plush ride, but I am going to go back to the 25's after this set is worn out in another few weeks. 

I love my Enve's and the Pave's really make for a high quality ride (sucks that they only last for 1800 - 2000 miles though).


----------



## Phildog (Nov 10, 2014)

So far, I really like the feel of my Vitt Rubino Pro Slicks. Pressure is 100 front and 110 rear. I'm 5'8" and 160lbs.


----------

